# Toto talking toilet



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Toto talking toilet


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I wouldn't want my toilet talking to me lol.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I wonder if u can program it to recite your name and number for service when its clogged.


----------



## Yoram Manzur (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm putting one in on Thursday. I'll let you know.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I dont even let my wife talk back to me let alone a toilet! Hold on a minute.....
Whats that hunny bunny?
No, I was telling the guys about this other guys wife.
Now come on hun, you know I was not talking about you!
I am back, like I said, my wife dont even talk back to me let alone some toilet


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Whats the toilet saying?????

Feed Me


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I know what Dunbar's toilet says. " You'll be hearing from my lawyer."


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

That toilet speaks better Japanese than I do, but I'll translate....

"No horn please, makes it tough to swallow"
"Flex supply makes me feel so cheap"
"My middle name is bidet, let me take care of that for you"


----------



## AlexJohn24 (Sep 29, 2011)

this is very funny.. i cant believe that happens.


----------

